

Why the PS3 WAS hard to develop for (and why this is no longer the case) - Xero
http://www.kushan.biz/?p=24

======
gamble
The PS3 is still hard to develop for. What's changed is that they've finally
shipped enough units to make ports worthwhile.

The 360 has three symmetric cores and a decent GPU. The PS3 has a single core,
a comparable GPU - and six very constrained SPUs that you'd better learn to
juggle if you want your PS3 game to even approximate the quality of a 360
title. There are more than a few games that crippled their 360 version to
match what they could achieve on the PS3.

To be fair, the PS3 _is_ easier to develop for than the PS2 and it _has_
gotten easier over time, but if you take the 360 as the benchmark the PS3 will
always be hard in comparison.

------
wgren
>in fact some people claimed that the PS3 had nearly “unlimited power”

These people are known as "marketers".

